# 68 383 Road Runner



## chris73159 (Jan 4, 2011)

It's MM Plymouth Bronze. Tried to stay true to car by keeping it as plain and simple as possible. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Impressive! I had to look twice to be sure I was looking at photos of a model and not an actual car! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris73159 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Larry. I spent time on this one. The decals are Keith Marks.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Fantastic looking car. Love that you chose a different color than the norm.
I'm also impressed with the actual rear bumper fitment, just like the real cars! LOL
Chris


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent work! I also like the cardboard garage. It looks like the real thing too!


----------



## chris73159 (Jan 4, 2011)

superduty455 said:


> Fantastic looking car. Love that you chose a different color than the norm.
> I'm also impressed with the actual rear bumper fitment, just like the real cars! LOL
> Chris


Lol, yeah, after I took the pics I noticed. So I straightened out the mounting tabs. Just like the real cars..hah..funny but true.


----------



## chris73159 (Jan 4, 2011)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Excellent work! I also like the cardboard garage. It looks like the real thing too!


Thanks, it's out of the Revell Highway scenes kit.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice build great paint


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@ Chris.....I know. i have a few of these left on my shelf at my hobby store (That i own) - Monster Hobbies.


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

Fantastic


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I love your choice of color and your idea to keep true to the Road Runner ethos by keeping it plain, not fussy. Super authentic result!! Sweet gas station and background, too. Very realistic.


----------



## chris73159 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Great work,realistic.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

That is the proper donor kit to combine with R&R Resin Craft's resin 4 door to make an Adam 12 replica.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

One awesome B-body.
the color is awesome and the stance is fantastic.

a great build up of a legendary car.


----------



## chris73159 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks MM lacquer paint is pretty good stuff. Great paint.


----------

